
Ask HN: Which language would you study if you started going to university now? - Eugeleo
I&#x27;m going to university next year and I&#x27;ll have to choose between a Java class, .NET (so C#?) class and C++ class. Background: It&#x27;s a bioinformatics major (CS minor), but I&#x27;m interested in programming in general, data science, etc. (and Python rules there, anyway). I think they&#x27;ll going to teach us Python anyway + on of those three languages.<p>Which one of those three would you choose? Also, a bonus question, if you didn&#x27;t have to choose one from those three, which language would you choose to study?
======
Vosporos
If I could go to Uni and pick whatever, I wouldn't pick a language. But I'd
rather learn about stuff like Categoy Theory and Functional Programming,
because these are topic for which I feel I would need a academic formal
framework. Never studying CS didn't prevent me from learning Haskell, Erlang,
etc, but I would have loved learning the formal, academic aspects of their
underlying theory

~~~
Eugeleo
Yeah, there's plety of that stuff, too (cat. theory, nonprocedural programming
etc.). But apart from this, one has to choose one of those three languages.

